# Soweit ist es schon - Motorräder auf dem Geiseljoch



## thorsten73 (4. September 2014)

Eigentlich eine tolle Tour heute, mit der Penkenbahn hoch, über Wanglalm runter Richtung Vorderlanersbach und dann übers Geiseljoch runter zur Weidener Hütte. Dort Pause und da kamen ca. 20 Motorradfahrer, klar, Motorcross und haben auch gegessen. Hat mich dann eh schon gewundert aber anyway. Ich bin wieder zurück zum Geisljoch und dann kamen die doch tatsächlich an mir vorbei und sind übers Joch runter ins Tuxertal gefahren.
Hat mich echt schockiert, was für Voll-Assis, das sowas nicht verboten ist? Das kann doch nicht sein, dass man mit den Motorrädern jetzt die Wanderwege befahren darf? 
Naja, abgesehen davon war das Wetter besser als gedacht und als diese Vollhonks weg waren, wars auch wieder schön und einsam.


----------



## gasgas03 (4. September 2014)

Eigentlich eine tolle Tour heute, mit der Penkenbahn hoch, über Wanglalm runter Richtung Vorderlanersbach und dann übers Geiseljoch runter zur Weidener Hütte. Dort Pause und da kamen ca. 20 Mountainbiker, klar, Motorcross (Enduro, da Nummertafel) und haben auch gegessen. Hat mich dann eh schon gewundert aber anyway. Ich bin wieder zurück zum Geisljoch und dann kamen die doch tatsächlich an mir vorbei und sind übers Joch runter ins Tuxertal gefahren.
Hat mich echt schockiert, was für Voll-Assis, das sowas nicht verboten ist? Das kann doch nicht sein, dass man mit den Mountainbikes jetzt die Wanderwege befahren darf?
Naja, abgesehen davon war das Wetter besser als gedacht und als diese Vollhonks weg waren, wars auch wieder schön und einsam

So würde dein Bericht in einem Wanderforum aussehen...

Die Jungs haben die selben Probleme wie wir, ihr Hobby auszuüben, sollange die nicht mit Vollgas an dir vorbei fahren ist doch alles ok.
Etwas mehr Toleranz bitte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gewitterBiker (4. September 2014)

Ich finds kacke.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (4. September 2014)

Wenn die So massig vertreten dort auftauchen würde ich mir denken das die dort bei irgendwas teilnehmen was legal ist.

Mal im Ort nachgefragt?


----------



## thorsten73 (4. September 2014)

sorry, da fehlt mir die toleranz. da will noch einer sagen, mtbler machen die wege kaputt? hättest mal sehen sollen, wie die aussehen. 
benzingeruch gehört meines erachtens nicht in die berge.


----------



## andykay (4. September 2014)

gasgas03 schrieb:


> ...
> So würde dein Bericht in einem Wanderforum aussehen...
> Die Jungs haben die selben Probleme wie wir, ihr Hobby auszuüben, sollange die nicht mit Vollgas an dir vorbei fahren ist doch alles ok.
> Etwas mehr Toleranz bitte.


Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das ein ernstgemeinter Vergleich sein soll.
Ich wäre zumindest so "intolerant", dass ich dieses Areal als Wanderer oder Mountainbiker meiden würde, wenn ich dort mit Motor-Enduros zu rechnen hätte. Mein Anspruch an die Alpen ist, dass ich da ab einer bestimmten Höhe bzw. in einem bestimmten Gelände kein Motorgeknatter mehr hören muß.


----------



## fatz (5. September 2014)

auch wenn ich das ganze nicht gut finde, aber wenn die burschen den weg auf dem ersten foto rauf sind
koennen sie zu mindest fahren ohne die uebliche ackerfurche zu hinterlassen.


----------



## Hofbiker (5. September 2014)

Ich denke das ist eine Veranstaltung von Heinz Kinigadner, ehemaliger Motocrossfahrer aus dem Zillertal. Mit Initiator der Wings for Life Sache.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (5. September 2014)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Ich denke das ist eine Veranstaltung von Heinz Kinigadner, ehemaliger Motocrossfahrer aus dem Zillertal. Mit Initiator der Wings for Life Sache.




Wäre ne logisch Erklärung und damit wären die auch legal unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## dubbel (5. September 2014)

thorsten73 schrieb:


> sorry, da fehlt mir die toleranz. da will noch einer sagen, mtbler machen die wege kaputt? hättest mal sehen sollen, wie die aussehen.
> benzingeruch gehört meines erachtens nicht in die berge.


spätestens jetzt wirds albern.


----------



## muddymartin (5. September 2014)

Wir hatten das letztes Jahr in Livigno erlebt. Ich denke der Unterschied zum Mountainbike ist das vorhandene Drehmoment Bergauf. In Livigno war der Trail runter vom Lac dal Mont in den Kehren definitv von Motocrossern "rausgefahren". Bei Wegen wie auf dem Bild hätt ich jetzt kein Problem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammpaddler (5. September 2014)

Die Tatsache, das die Jungs auf den Bildern alle mit Kennzeichen unterwegs sind, deutet schon darauf hin, dass das was offizielles und somit wohl eher die Ausnahme sein dürfte. Also lassen wir ihnen doch einfach ihren Spass, bzw. fassen uns erst mal an die eigene Nase. Der eine oder andere hier dürfte gelegentlich auch mal "illegal" unterwegs sein. Für mich als Baden-Württemberger ist das sogar die Regel. 
In Italien kann es dir schon eher mal passieren, dass mitten im Wald plötzlich ein paar Endurofahrer angeknattert kommen. Die sind sich aber in der Regel ihrer Situation bewusst, und handeln entsprechend.


----------



## dertutnix (5. September 2014)

thorsten73 schrieb:


> ... runter zur Weidener Hütte. Dort Pause und da kamen ca. 20 Motorradfahrer, klar, Motorcross und haben auch gegessen. Hat mich dann eh schon gewundert aber anyway. Ich bin wieder zurück zum Geisljoch und dann kamen die doch tatsächlich an mir vorbei und sind übers Joch runter ins Tuxertal gefahren...
> Anhang anzeigen 319404 Anhang anzeigen 319406



Frage: wie haben die bei der offiziellen MTB-Schiebestrecke unterhalb vom Geiseljoch reagiert?


----------



## beuze1 (5. September 2014)

*Kini Adventure Tours*

*Alpenglühn Zillertal*
*Klaus präsentiert seine Heimat!*

Alpenglühn Zillertal
Klaus präsentiert seine Heimat!
Jeder Tag ist für die eine oder andere Überraschung gut! „No stress – much fun“, unter diesem Motto steht diese Tour, die uns ausgehend vom Zillertal in die schönsten Regionen der Ostalpen bringt. 

Das Programm ist sehr abwechslungsreich: Panoramastraßen, kleinere Schotterwege, kurvige Passstraßen – da ist für jeden etwas dabei. Die verschiedenen Touren führen die Teilnehmer in die schönsten Alpenregionen. Die gemeinsamen Abende mit „Hüttenzauber“ laden ein zu Benzingesprächen und interessanten Diskussionen unter Gleichgesinnten.

Tourcharakter: einfaches Offroad (machbar auch mit 2-Zylinder Enduros oder Supermotos)

Fahrlevel: leicht (ideal für Offroad-Einsteiger, speziell mit einem KTM-450-EXC-Mietmotorrad)

Termine:
*04. - 06.09.2014 (Do-Sa)*
11. - 13.09.2014 (Do-Sa)


----------



## Hofbiker (5. September 2014)

Was soll die ganze Aufregung  ?
Fahrt doch mal von Ischgl hinauf ins Fimbatal, dort kommst du vor lauter Lkw's und Baustellenverkehr aus dem Staunen nicht mehr raus. Vom der Kreuzung an der Bundesstraße hinauf bis zur Mittelstation habe ich 43 Pkw und Lkw gezählt, das auf  ca.  3 Kilometer.  Da ist doch das mit Motorräder pinatz.


----------



## BlaseHase (5. September 2014)

Tja die Jungs wollen auch schöne Trails blasen. Ich verstehe nicht wie man so ignorant sein kann und einem Anderen nicht seinen Spaß und Sport gönnt. Aber am besten die Leute erstmal als "Voll-Assis" abstempeln, das zeugt von hohem Intellekt. 
Wahrscheinlich verstehst du aber selbst nicht dass manche Wanderer ein Problem mit uns Radfahrern haben. 
Generell hast du aber recht man muss durch gegenseitige Geringschätzung das Verständnis für den Anderen in die Tonne treten. Dies fördert einen freundlichen Umgang und die gemeinsame Nutzung der Berge ungemein. 
Und mal ganz ganz ganz grundsätzlich gehören die Berge ja der Flora und Fauna, maximal noch dem Almöhi und der Heidi, deshalb braucht's analog zu Kletterhallen Bikehallen mit Lift und da dürfen dann weder Wanderer noch Crosser rein.


----------



## Hofbiker (5. September 2014)

BlaseHase schrieb:


> Tja die Jungs wollen auch schöne Trails blasen. Ich verstehe nicht wie man so ignorant sein kann und einem Anderen nicht seinen Spaß und Sport gönnt. Aber am besten die Leute erstmal als "Voll-Assis" abstempeln, das zeugt von hohem Intellekt.
> Wahrscheinlich verstehst du aber selbst nicht dass manche Wanderer ein Problem mit uns Radfahrern haben.
> Generell hast du aber recht man muss durch gegenseitige Geringschätzung das Verständnis für den Anderen in die Tonne treten. Dies fördert einen freundlichen Umgang und die gemeinsame Nutzung der Berge ungemein.
> Und mal ganz ganz ganz grundsätzlich gehören die Berge ja der Flora und Fauna, maximal noch dem Almöhi und der Heidi, deshalb braucht's analog zu Kletterhallen Bikehallen mit Lift und da dürfen dann weder Wanderer noch Crosser rein.


klare Worte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (6. September 2014)

Generell bin ich ja Tolerant, bin selbst als Biker Opfer von Intoleranz und Vorurteilen. Aber Trial Mopeds und Motocross in sensibler alpiner Vegetation. Lärm und Gestank...und denn muss man sich als Biker auf Schotterweg abschieben lassen...


----------



## Bierschinken88 (7. September 2014)

Das sind doch nahezu die gleichen Argumente, die die Wanderer uns MTBlern entgegen bringen um uns aus dem Wald zu kriegen:
"sensible flora, fauna", "schnell", "zerstört Natur", "drängt Wanderer vom Weg"...

Das ist mal ganz schön unreflektiert, da so drüber her zu poltern


----------



## Grossvater (8. September 2014)

Völlig frei erfundene Unterhaltung zwischen einem _Grossvater_ und einem fiktiven mountainbikenden Freund der Berge und der Natur - quasi einem Anti-Voll-Assi (AVA).


Grossvater: Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen einem Geländemotorrad und einem Mountainbike???

AVA: Wie jetzt - bist Du dumm oder was?  Motorräder stinken und sind laut und gehören deshalb nicht in die Berge.

Grossvater:  Ok, letzterem kann ich evtl. zustimmen. Aber was ist  wenn ich mir nen Elektromotor dranschraube? Der stinkt überhaupt nicht und ist auch gaaaaanz leise.

AVA: Oh Vadder -  Du raffst es glaub echt nicht. Dann isses immer nochn Motorrad. Viel zu schwer und viel zu dicke Reifen.

Grossvater: Mhhh... jetz raff ichs wirklich nicht mehr. Was ist denn wenn ich mein e-Bike mit nem 4.xx Incher pimpe??  Oder mir gleich so was hier im Laden hole
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...tor-mountainbike-zeigt-bilder.1133542.2.htm#1
Wo ist denn jetzt der Unterschied?

AVA: Ach jetzt geh mir doch einfach vom Acker mit Deinem e-Bike gesülze. Was gehtn mich das an?? Interessiert mich voll nen Scheixx.
Mein MTB hat keinen Motor. Ich hab ne Kurbel mit Pedalen dran. Und deshalb darf ICH in die Berge. ICH bin quasi dort zu Hause wie die Kühe und die Murmeltiere.  
ICH  brauche auf jeden Fall KEINEN Motor. Kapiert?	 

Grossvater:	 Stimmt. Brauchst Du wirklich nicht. Du nimmst ja auch lieber die Seilbahn. Danke fürs Gespräch.


----------



## Hofbiker (8. September 2014)

Grossvater schrieb:


> ICH  brauche auf jeden Fall KEINEN Motor. Kapiert?



@Grossvater gute Ansage von dir! 

Auch ich habe mir ein *FTS*  zugelegt, es macht mir unheimlich Spass Jahr für Jahr damit auf die div. Berge hinauf zu fahren!!


*FTS* = Lösung folgt später   !!


----------



## Lenka K. (8. September 2014)

thorsten73 schrieb:


> Hat mich echt schockiert, was für Voll-Assis, das sowas nicht verboten ist? Das kann doch nicht sein, dass man mit den Motorrädern jetzt die Wanderwege befahren darf.



Natürlich ist sowas verboten und nicht nur Wanderwege, sondern auch Forststrassen sind generell für Kraftfahrzeuge gesperrt. Aber warum sollte man sich um Verbote scheren, wenn es auch in einem MOUNTAINBIKEforum genug Motorrradversteher gibt??

Mich nervt es auch gewaltig, wenn mich irgendwo im Wald ewig Motorradlärm plagt (für die, die es nicht wissen, dass hallt kilometerweit!) und bei den Toleranzmenschen hier im Forum beschleicht mich das Gefühl, dass sie mit sowas noch nie konfrontiert wurden.

Den Wanderervergleich halte ich für reine Demagogie, erstens ist Biken in vielen Gegenden im Gegensatz zu Motorradfahren eben NICHT verboten und zweitens kann ich mich als Bikerin so verhalten, dass ich Wanderer nicht störe (umsichtiges fahren, vermeiden von neuralgischen Punkten zu Stosszeiten usw.). Das lässt sich leider von einem Gefährt, dass immer Lärm und Gestank produziert (egal wie Umweltfreundlich getunt), nicht sagen.

Allen Toleranten hier im Forum wünsche ich viele "nette" Begegnungen mit Motocrossfahrern im Wald und Flur und den Anderen, die in der Natur Ruhe und Erholung suchen -- das ist beim Biken kein Widerspruch! -- möglichst wenige Plagegeister.

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## Hofbiker (8. September 2014)

*F = Fahrer
T = tritt
S = Selbst *

**


----------



## univega2001 (8. September 2014)

Hallo Lenka K.,
hier in Bayern ist es nicht generell vorboten mit Kraftfahrzeugen Forstwege zu befahren! Und frage mal irgendwelche Förster und Jäger wie beliebt wir Mountainbiker sind. Ein Problem mit Motocrossern kann ich bei uns beim besten Willen nicht erkennen und die häufigste Lärmquelle in unseren Wälder erzeugen Maschinen der Marke Stihl. Alsö einfach "Leben und Leben lassen"!


----------



## Schlammpaddler (8. September 2014)

univega2001 schrieb:


> Hallo Lenka K.,
> hier in Bayern ist es nicht generell vorboten mit Kraftfahrzeugen Forstwege zu befahren! Und frage mal irgendwelche Förster und Jäger wie beliebt wir Mountainbiker sind. Ein Problem mit Motocrossern kann ich bei uns beim besten Willen nicht erkennen und die häufigste Lärmquelle in unseren Wälder erzeugen Maschinen der Marke Stihl. Alsö einfach "Leben und Leben lassen"!



Auf meinen Hometrails treffe ich gelegentlich auf Motorradspuren. Einmal muss das Motorrad relativ kurz vor mir gefahren sein, da noch Zweitaktgeruch in der Luft lag. Sollte sowas überhand nehmen, würde mich das wahrscheinlich auch stören, vor allem wenn dadurch auch die entsprechenden Schäden an Wegen entstehen würden. Im Moment sind die Trails in meiner Umgebung allerdings stark von Bikern und Reitern gezeichnet (beides in BaWü .id.R. offiziell verboten). In bin also absolut nicht in der Situation, in der ich mich beklagen könnte.
Im aktuellen Fall (Geiseljoch) handelt es sich aber um eine offizielle Veranstaltung (ich gehe davon aus, dass offiziell genehmigt). Wenn sich die alle anständig benehmen, stört mich sowas weniger als der Bau, bzw. allgemeine Tourismuswahnsinn der in einigen Alpenregionen seit Jahren normal ist. So eine Truppe zu treffen ist dann eher Ausnahme als die Regel.


			
				Lenka K. schrieb:
			
		

> Mich nervt es auch gewaltig, wenn mich irgendwo im Wald ewig Motorradlärm plagt (für die, die es nicht wissen, dass hallt kilometerweit!) und bei den Toleranzmenschen hier im Forum beschleicht mich das Gefühl, dass sie mit sowas noch nie konfrontiert wurden.


Keine Ahnung wo du normalerweise unterwgs bist, aber bei uns in der Gegend ist Zivilisationslärm (Auto Motorrad, Flugzeug, Zug, ...) aller Art eigentlich nie auszuschließen. Trotz viel zusammenhängendem Wald ist meine Gegend recht dicht besiedelt und falls es mal etwas weiter ist bis zur nächsten Strasse, kommen wieder die Maschinen der Marke Stihl ins Spiel. Trotzdem ist das immer nur kurzzeitig und nicht "ewig".


----------



## dertutnix (8. September 2014)

univega2001 schrieb:


> ... hier in Bayern ist es nicht generell vorboten mit Kraftfahrzeugen Forstwege zu befahren!




Hast du dafür bitte eine belastbare Quelle?


----------



## univega2001 (8. September 2014)

Hast Du eine gegenteilige Quelle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (8. September 2014)

was wird denn das? Auf eine Frage mit einer Gegenfrage zu reagieren, dürfte wohl keine Antwort sein. Ich hatte erwartet, dass du bei deiner klaren Aussage diese auch belegen kannst und hätte die Quelle gerne gewusst. Was ist daran nicht zu verstehen?


----------



## alexSnow (8. September 2014)

dertutnix schrieb:


> was wird denn das? Auf eine Frage mit einer Gegenfrage zu reagieren, dürfte wohl keine Antwort sein. Ich hatte erwartet, dass du bei deiner klaren Aussage diese auch belegen kannst und hätte die Quelle gerne gewusst. Was ist daran nicht zu verstehen?


Naja, man braucht ja nicht eine Quelle, um zu belegen, dass etwas nicht verboten ist. Grundsätzlich ist erstmal alles erlaubt: Erlaubt ist, was Spaß macht ;-)

Also machts schon Sinn, wenn der, der sich auf ein Verbot beruft, eine Quelle nennen soll...


----------



## Grossvater (8. September 2014)

mhhh... also ich find hier (zugegebenermaßen auf die Schnelle)  auch nix was auf ein generelles Verbot deutet

http://www.gesetze-bayern.de/jporta...ase=1&doc.id=jlr-WaldGBY2005rahmen&doc.part=X

I.d.R. sind doch eh an jeder Einfahrt in einen Waldweg Verbotsschilder aufgestellt. Das spricht ja dann z.B. auch gegen ein grundsätzl. Verbot.


----------



## Deleted 253143 (8. September 2014)

@ thorsten73 und Lenka K

vielen Dank für eure Beiträge. Ich habe außerhalb der Titanic selten so gute Satire gelesen. 

Bitte macht weiter so!!


----------



## dertutnix (8. September 2014)

ok, ich gebe mich geschlagen... alles, was ich bisher gelesen / gehört / gelernt habe, ist falsch! Danke für diese Aufklärung. 
Und wer macht dann bitte dem Gesetzgeber klar, dass es das Betretungsrecht gar nicht braucht? Dass es auch die Ordnungswidrigkeiten nicht braucht?

@univega2001 ich wäre dir wirklich dankbar, wenn du mir dein Wissen mitteilen könntest, denn scheinbar vermittle ich dann Unsinn, und die neue Erkenntnis möchte ich dann gerne fundierter als meine bisherigen Irrtümer weitergeben, danke dir für deine Unterstützung


----------



## Grossvater (8. September 2014)

http://www.landypedia.de/index.php/Fahren_in_Wald_und_Flur
 

*Bayern *
Gemäß Naturschutzgesetz _BayNatSchG_ gilt in *Bayern* ein *Fahrverbot* in Wäldern. Auf dieses Gesetz wird vom Bayerischen Waldgesetzt _BayWaldG_ verwiesen:

Art. 13 Betreten des Waldes
2 Die Ausübung dieses Rechts wird nach Maßgabe der Vorschriften des V. Abschnittes des bayerischen Naturschutzgesetzes (BayNatSchG) gewährleistet.

Im _BayNatSchG_ findet sich dann unter Abschnitt V.:

Art. 23 Benutzung von Wegen; Markierungen
(1) Jedermann darf auf Privatwegen in der freien Natur wandern und, soweit sich die Wege dafür eignen, reiten und mit Fahrzeugen ohne Motorkraft sowie Krankenfahrstühlen fahren. Dem Fußgänger gebührt der Vorrang.


----------



## dertutnix (8. September 2014)

@Grossvater lies mal weiter BayNatSchG Art. 57


----------



## Grossvater (8. September 2014)

dertutnix schrieb:


> @Grossvater lies mal weiter BayNatSchG Art. 57



passt scho   ich will ja da auch nirgends "motorisiert" rumgurken.  Ich fands ja nur spannend obs jetzt ein generelles Verbot gibt oder ob jeder Weg eine separate Entscheidung darstellt.

Somit ist es ja aber schon interessant warum man dann überall nochmal explizite Verbotsschilder aufstellt. Könnte man sich ja dann eigentlich sparen, oder nicht ?


----------



## Tom33 (8. September 2014)

Hm, was sagt man jetzt dazu? Da ist man selber oft im Zwist mit Wanderern und muss sich mit deren Stammtischparolen auseinandersetzen, da kommen einem doch ein paar durchgeknallte Vollassis auf ihren Knatterbüchsen gerade recht. Wer bitte schön entscheidet ob richtig oder falsch? Ach ja ich vergaß, die Berge gehören ja uns... aber nicht uns allen, sondern nur uns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alexSnow (8. September 2014)

Grossvater schrieb:


> http://www.landypedia.de/index.php/Fahren_in_Wald_und_Flur
> 
> 
> *Bayern *
> ...


Hab auch grad mal bissel nachgeschaut. 

Dein zitierter Teil aus dem BayNatSchG ist nicht mehr aktuell. Es ist jetzt Artikel 28. Aber steht soweit noch das gleiche drinnen. Aber der Verweis auf die Ordungswidrigkeiten macht da glaub nicht so Sinn...

Artikel 28 erlaubt bestimmte Sachen, verbietet aber nicht das fahren mit Motorkraft. Also ergibt sich das Verbot, wenn es ein generelles gibt, nicht daraus, sondern aus irgendwas anderem.

Es wird davon abhängen, ob der Weg tatsächlich im Wald ist und wie er straßenrechtlich gewidmet ist.

Dieses blöde öffentliche Recht kann ganz schön kompliziert sein... Schon allein deshalb sind wohl die Verbotsschilder sinnvoll, egal, ob es ein generelles Verbot gibt oder nicht.


----------



## univega2001 (8. September 2014)

Also um es kurz zu machen: Es gibt auch Foren die sich mit Endurowandern (Motorrad)befassen. Und dort wird oft diskutiert ob man Feld- und Waldwege befahren darf. In den meisten Bundesländern gilt ein generelles Fahrverbot für Kraftfahrzeuge auf Feld- und Forstwegen. In Bayern ist es laut dieser Foren nicht so. In meiner Gegend gibt etliche offizielle nicht asphaltierte Verbindungswege (-straßen) die die Ortschaften miteinander verbinden die durch die  Wälder gehen. Wie schon oben gesagt wurde, sind in Bayern sowieso 99,99% aller Feld- und Forstwege durch Verbotschilder gesperrt? Wieso sollte man diese aufstellen wenn es ein generelles Vorbot gäbe? Naturschutzgebiete sind natürlich ein ganz anderes Thema.Ich bin jetzt kein Jurist aber der oben genannte Artikel 23 bezieht sich doch auf Privatwege doch viele Wälder gehören doch der Öffentlichkeit (Gemeinden und Städte und dem Staat).


----------



## dertutnix (8. September 2014)

alexSnow schrieb:


> Es wird davon abhängen, ob der Weg tatsächlich im Wald ist und wie er straßenrechtlich gewidmet ist...


richtig, und ob Wege, unabhängig vom Belag, gewidmet sind oder nicht, ist keine Grauzone, sondern lediglich die augenscheinliche Erkennbarkeit die Herausforderung. 
Allgemein kann wohl davon ausgegangen werden, dass Wege, die mit einer Schranke oder einem entsprechenden Schild entsprechend gezeichnet sind, nicht öffentlich gewidmet sind. Die sog. herrschende Meinung unterscheidet auch zwischen Feld und Wald, zumindest so meine Wahrnehmung. Bei mir in der Region (und das ist irgendwo in Bayern, warum ich ja an dieser belastbaren Quelle so interessiert bin) kann ich allerdings kaum einen Unterschied erkennen. 
Warum es trotzdem die Beschilderung hat? Gute Frage. Ich nehme an, dass das schlicht dazu dient, sich Diskussionen zu sparen. Um beim Thema Tirol und Geiselbach zumindest kurz zu bleiben: auch in Tirol werden Forstwege offensichtlich mit Schildern für Radfahrer gesperrt, gleichwohl ein Radfahrer dort sowieso nicht fahren dürfte.
und deshalb Zustimmung


alexSnow schrieb:


> Dieses blöde öffentliche Recht kann ganz schön kompliziert sein... Schon allein deshalb sind wohl die Verbotsschilder sinnvoll, egal, ob es ein generelles Verbot gibt oder nicht.


obwohl dir mein damaliger Prof sicher zum Vorwurf "kompliziert" widersprochen hätte


----------



## dertutnix (8. September 2014)

ich schlage jetzt vor, dass ich den Faden hier trenne
a) Problematik Geiseljoch
b) Grundsätzliches Befahren von Forststraßen in Bayern
ok?


----------



## Carsten (8. September 2014)

Fakten: 
Ein Gaul wiegt ne Tonne, ein Moped 350 kg. 
Ein Biker inkl. Bike nicht mehr wie ein Wanderer mit großem Rucksack
der Rest ist Physik. Biker steigt bergauf ab und schiebt wenn zu steil wird...wird also zum Wanderer...keine Wegebeschadigung
Bergab macht ein guter Biker keine Spuren... wenn doch sollte er an seiner Fahrtechnik feilen.
Der Rest: Gashahn, Gewicht, Fußabdruck...usw.
Bei simpler Physik hört die Toleranz auf....wenn der Weg und die Natur und andere darunter leiden ebenfalls. Keine Toleranz auf Kosten Anderer...so einfach ist das


----------



## univega2001 (8. September 2014)

Eine leichte Enduro wiegt keine 150kg also nicht 350kg! Darf dann ein 120kg Mann nicht mehr Mountainbiken? Wir wollen doch jetzt, weil einer 20 Endurofahrer auf dem Geiseljoch gesehen hat (ich nehme an mit offizieller Genehmigung) keine unnützen Diskussionen führen. Ich fahre schon lange Mountainbike und wieviele Endurofahrer sind mir auf Bergwegen begegnet? Ich denke es waren nicht mal eine handvoll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pizzaplanet (8. September 2014)

Solange die Motorbiker das an einigen Tagen im Jahr legal machen ist dich alles paletti.

Das es legal war davon gehe ich aus. Kini scheint da ja seine Finger im Spiel zu haben ;-)
Ich wäre auch nichts deppert dort verbotenerweise mit NummernSchild zu fahren und noch Mittag auf der Hütte zu machen.
Wäre so dumm wie mit Name und Anschrift gut lesbar aufm Trikot verbotene Wege mit dem bike zu fahren wo man weiß das man gesehen wird.

Übrigens würde und werde ich vielleicht auch mal so ne Motorradtour machen, da hab ich als Motorradfahrer nämlich mal fett bock drauf.

PS: ich fahre MTB, Motorrad (gerne Enduro) gehe gerne Wandern, wir haben Hunde, meine Freundin nen Gaul und der Schwiegerpapa ist Jäger und Revierpächter bei uns. Trotzdem haben wir uns hier alle lieb, bis auf ein paar Spacken die es mit den Enduros (mit Motor) hier mal übertrieben haben. Die haben über Bekannte mitgeteilt bekommen das sie hier aufgefallen sind und Nu beleiben die hier fern ;-)


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (8. September 2014)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Natürlich ist sowas verboten und nicht nur Wanderwege, sondern auch Forststrassen sind generell für Kraftfahrzeuge gesperrt. Aber warum sollte man sich um Verbote scheren, wenn es auch in einem MOUNTAINBIKEforum genug Motorrradversteher gibt?


Die *haben* eine Erlaubnis. 3 x im Jahr darf dieser Veranstalter diese Tour durchführen. Hat mir 2011 der Tourleiter versichert - es war ihm ganz wichtig das loszuwerden.

VIEL heftiger waren die italienischen [Edit: Cross^H] Endurobiker hoch vom Valle San Pellegrino hoch zum Passo San Nicolo: gern auch mal ein Stück Diretissima durch den Bewuchs des Steilhangs... aber fahren - das konnten sie bravourös. Sie waren ohne Nummertafel unterwegs.


----------



## gasgas03 (8. September 2014)

@Carsten:
Dann erklär mir doch mal welche Fahrtechnik ich mit dem MTB auf feuchten / nassen Erdwegen anwenden soll? Denn dort gibt es auch Spuren von Wanderen und Mountainbikern, selbst auf der Ebene. 

Aber mit deiner Aussage " Moped wiegt 350Kg" hast du eh bewiesen, dass du von diesem Thema Null Ahnung hast.
Und Lenka K, du hast ja wohl Ohren wie ein Luchs, Kilometerweit, im Wald


----------



## Pizzaplanet (8. September 2014)

Ich kann mim Mopped weniger spuren hinterlassen wie mim Bike. Wenn mam jetzt schaut wie groß die AuflageFläche der Reifen im Vergleich ist denk ich mal das das Moped trotz mehr Gewicht nicht mehr druck pro Quadratzentimeter auf den Boden bringt.


----------



## Schlammpaddler (9. September 2014)

Carsten schrieb:


> Fakten:
> Ein Gaul wiegt ne Tonne, ein Moped 350 kg.
> Ein Biker inkl. Bike nicht mehr wie ein Wanderer mit großem Rucksack
> der Rest ist Physik. Biker steigt bergauf ab und schiebt wenn zu steil wird...wird also zum Wanderer...keine Wegebeschadigung
> ...


Hallo Carsten,
bei allem Respekt vor dem, was Du so treibst, aber Deine Fakten sind wohl eher theoretischer Natur, bzw. teilweise falsch.
Schau dir Wege an, die stark von Wanderern und Bikern frequentiert werden. Schonende Fahrtechnik ist bei Bikern noch lange keine Selbstverständlichkeit und auch Wanderer benehmen sich oft recht daneben. Von Kehrenabkürzern will ich gar nicht anfangen. Auch wenn Nutzer "im Recht" sind, die Wege leiden gewaltig. Ein paar motorisierte Enduristen machen da erst mal keine nennenswerten zusätzlichen Schaden, sofern sie sich an Regeln halten, deren Einhaltung man auch von Wanderern und Bikern erwarten würde. 
Ausserdem sollte man Motorradfahrer nicht auf PS-geile Vollassis (keine Unterstellung!) reduzieren, die ohne Fahrtechnik am "Gashahn" drehen und sich durch die Landschaft fräsen. Auch dort gibt es Fahrtechniker, die Ihr Gerät beherrschen. Ich denke unter Motorradfahrern ist das Verhältnis aus verantwortungsbewussten Fahrern und Vollassis nicht wesentlich anders als bei Bikern, Wanderern, Reitern, Jägern, Autofahrern, ...  Es dürften wenige sein, die sich wirklich grob daneben benehmen, aber diejenigen prägen eben das Bild nachhaltig. Während die breite Masse darunter leidet.


----------



## Grossvater (9. September 2014)

Schlammpaddler schrieb:


> ...
> Ausserdem sollte man Motorradfahrer nicht auf PS-geile Vollassis (keine Unterstellung!) reduzieren, die ohne Fahrtechnik am "Gashahn" drehen und sich durch die Landschaft fräsen. Auch dort gibt es Fahrtechniker, die Ihr Gerät beherrschen. Ich denke unter Motorradfahrern ist das Verhältnis aus verantwortungsbewussten Fahrern und Vollassis nicht wesentlich anders als bei Bikern, Wanderern, Reitern, Jägern, Autofahrern, ...  Es dürften wenige sein, die sich wirklich grob daneben benehmen, aber diejenigen prägen eben das Bild nachhaltig. Während die breite Masse darunter leidet.



Ich denke, genau darum gings doch den von Lenka so schön betitelten "Motorradverstehern"  

Behaupte einfach mal,  keiner davon hat auch nur  im Ansatz ein Interesse daran, die Alpen generell als Motocrossstrecke freizugeben.

Aber wer wie wir Mountainbiker in der Gesamtheit  (vom CC bis Freerider) sooooo  im Glashaus sitzt, umgeben von Intoleranz, Unwissenheit bis hin zur völligen Dummheit (in Bezug auf unseren Sport), der sollte sich mit Steineschmeissen eben etwas zurückhalten.  Selbst  wenn ihm die Hobbys anderer oder deren Art der Ausübung nicht unbedingt gefallen.

Selbstverständlich (und gottseidank) steht uns allen frei, Dinge "Kacke" zu finden. Das steht aus meiner Sicht aber auch nicht zur Debatte. Der Punkt ist einfach OB, WANN und WIE man mögliche Kritik äussert.

Und so wie das hier passiert ist,  in 100% exakt!! derselben Art und Weise wie man uns MTBlern permanent entgegentritt, kanns einfach nicht sein.
Komplett vorurteilsbehaftet uninformiert und offensichtlich ohne den Hauch einer Vorstellung was die anderen antreibt oder begeistert.  Sowas finde ich einfach grundsätzlich  "Respektlos"  dem anderen gegenüber. Grundsätzlich in jeder Hinsicht.

Und es ist halt auch dieser Satz *"als diese Vollhonks weg waren, wars auch wieder schön und einsam"...  *
Ja soooo wär die Welt halt einfach toll. Alles was einem geboten wird ausschliesslich für sich selbst beanspruchen (oder maximal noch für die eigene Gruppe) und der Rest soll sich einfach verp....  
Und als Rechtfertigung dienen dann solche Totschlagargumente wie "Lärm und Gestank". Da kann man dann schön sicher sein auch vom letzten Sofapenner (der sein Ganzes leben noch nie draussen war)  die volle Zustimmung zu kriegen. Einfach billig,  mit allgemein negativ belasteten Begriffen Politik zu machen - aber leider halt auch gängige Praxis.

Nur mal so am Rande - auch Lärm und Gestank sind relativ - schickt doch mal nen Klassikfan nach Wacken oder stellt euch einfach mal vor dass es Leute gibt, die verbranntes 2-Takt Gemisch richtig geil finden. Soll es geben  Und wem steht es zu hier  Richtig oder  Falsch zu sagen?? Da wär ich ja mal gespannt.

Carstens Ansatz ist ja nicht sooo falsch mit der Toleranz dort aufzuhören wo man Schaden anrichtet. Aber jetzt mal ehrlich - das was wir hier diskutieren ist doch pille palle.

Wenn wir über Schäden in den Alpen reden müssten wir doch komplett anders ansetzen  --> Klimawandel und Massentourismus.

Und beim ersten Punkt  müsste JEDER der hier mitliest mal ordentlich seinen Lebensstandard hinterfragen - und da reicht jetzt nicht auf Öko zu machen, vegan zu leben oder aufs Auto zu verzichten.
Sich das dafür notwendige Loch ausm eigenen Fleich zu schneiden - mann o  mann. Also nicht dass ich ne rücksichtsvolle oder ökologische Lebensweise schlechtreden will. Ganz im Gegenteil. Aber es geht um die Verhältnismässigkit.

Und Punkt 2 wiederhole ich mich und sage einfach nur nochmal "Seilbahn".  Bitte auch nicht falsch verstehn - ich habe nix gegen Seilbahnen und deren Benutzung. Weder mit Skiern noch mitm MTB.

Was ich sagen will ist - wer sich wegen paar Liter verbranntem Sprit aufregt, der dürfte aber dann  niiiiiiiiiiie wieder in seinem Leben so ein Ding benützen. Nur darum gehts mir. Der Bau, der Unterhalt und die Folgeschäden der massenhaften Benutzung sinds doch am Ende was es ausmacht.

Sorry - viel Text.

Einfacher isses so -->  





univega2001 schrieb:


> Alsö einfach "Leben und Leben lassen"!


----------



## Schlammpaddler (9. September 2014)

Grossvater schrieb:


> Aber wer wie wir Mountainbiker in der Gesamtheit  (vom CC bis Freerider) sooooo  im Glashaus sitzt, umgeben von Intoleranz, Unwissenheit bis hin zur völligen Dummheit (in Bezug auf unseren Sport), der sollte sich mit Steineschmeissen eben etwas zurückhalten.  Selbst  wenn ihm die Hobbys anderer oder deren Art der Ausübung nicht unbedingt gefallen.


----------



## bobo2606 (10. September 2014)

Servus beinand,

Ich möchte nur mal einwerfen, dass es in den meisten italienischen Provinzen, ausser meines Wissens im Trentino/Südtirol, durchaus erlaubt ist mit dem Motorrad auch nur die kleinsten Trails zu befahren. Ebenso wie in Frankreich...
Komisch, dass diese Diskussion nicht schon früher aufgeflammt ist?
Kann es sein, dass dies eventuell nur ein "Nordalpen-Problem" ist, da wir Toleranz mit unserem Rechts- und Moralempfinden nur ganz schwer vereinbaren können?

Ich habe mich mal mit zwei sehr netten Enduristi am Tenda-Pass unterhalten, die mir gute Biketipps gegeben haben. Die beiden "Vollhonks" sind einen T-rail runter gekommen, den ich mir nicht zugetraut hätte. Übrigens die beiden waren weit über 60 und der Trail sah nachher genauso aus wie vorher.
Und übrigens wer von euch Kritikern fährt CO2-neutral in die Berge......?

Servus,
bobo


----------



## Pfadfinderin (11. September 2014)

Mal ungeachtet der passenden oder unpassenden Wortwahl darf doch jeder den Wunsch haben, die Berge in Ruhe zu genießen? Ein toller Tag in den Bergen dürfte für viele nicht nur darin bestehen, einen wunderbaren Trail zu fahren, was immer der Einzelne darunter verstehen mag, sondern auch mal die Fauna zu beobachten. Unter Motorengeknatter dürfte es schwer sein, Murmeltiere am Wegrand zu beobachten oder Gämsen, Hirsche, Steinböcke etc.. Darauf müssen dann nicht nur die motorisierten Enduristen verzichten, sondern auch alle diejenigen, die sich in deren Umfeld bewegen.
Stimmt, in Italien gibt´s da wohl keine Beschränkungen, im Piemont sind wir auch mehreren geführten Jeep-Offroad-Touren begegnet. Egal ob legal oder illegal oder Glashaus, ich bin irgendwann schon genervt, wenn mich auf einem Schotterweg dauernd irgendwelche Jeeps überholen und ich am Wegrand im tiefen Schotter mich nach oben quälen muss. (Ebenso wie sich die Wanderer vermutlich genervt fühlen, wenn sie auf einem Steig andauernd irgendwelchen bekloppten Radlern begegnen  )


----------



## JvS-105 (11. September 2014)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Mal ungeachtet der passenden oder unpassenden Wortwahl darf doch jeder den Wunsch haben, die Berge in Ruhe zu genießen? Ein toller Tag in den Bergen dürfte für viele nicht nur darin bestehen, einen wunderbaren Trail zu fahren, was immer der Einzelne darunter verstehen mag, sondern auch mal die Fauna zu beobachten. Unter Motorengeknatter dürfte es schwer sein, Murmeltiere am Wegrand zu beobachten oder Gämsen, Hirsche, Steinböcke etc.. Darauf müssen dann nicht nur die motorisierten Enduristen verzichten, sondern auch alle diejenigen, die sich in deren Umfeld bewegen.



ooch, den Murmeltieren am Stilfser Joch ist es sowas von egal, ob jetzt ein MTB leise hochkurbelt oder eine Ducati mit offenen Flöten quer aus der Kehre rausfeuert. Die sind mittlerweile lärmresistent ;-)

Griass - JvS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammpaddler (11. September 2014)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ein toller Tag in den Bergen ...


Wenn die Motorräder natürlich an der einzigen Reizvollen Stelle der Tour auftauchen, kann das vielleicht schon etwas die Stimmung trüben. Aber dann ist vielleicht auch bei der Tourplanung bereits was schief gelaufen. Im übrigen kann dir das auch mit einer Horde Wanderer passieren (deutlich wahrscheinlicher). Ansonsten würde ich die Enduristen (ohnehin bis jetzt noch eher die absolute Ausnahme) eher als Abwechslung betrachten (natürlich immer unter der Voraussetzung, dass sie sich anständig verhalten). Toleranz ist eben das Stichwort.



JvS-105 schrieb:


> ooch, den Murmeltieren am Stilfser Joch ist es sowas von egal, ob jetzt ein MTB leise hochkurbelt oder eine Ducati mit offenen Flöten quer aus der Kehre rausfeuert. Die sind mittlerweile lärmresistent ;-)
> 
> Griass - JvS


Nein, das ist denen nicht egal!
Für den Radfahrer interessieren sie sich mittlerweile vermutlich gar nicht mehr. Bei der Duc kriegen sie Gänsehaut.


----------



## JvS-105 (11. September 2014)

Schlammpaddler schrieb:


> Nein, das ist denen nicht egal!
> Für den Radfahrer interessieren sie sich mittlerweile vermutlich gar nicht mehr. Bei der Duc kriegen sie Gänsehaut.



DER war gut ;-)

Griass - JvS


----------



## Florian (11. September 2014)

Der entscheidende Unterschied für mich ist der Lärm, den Motorräder machen.
Schlimm genug, dass die das auf den Straßen dürfen! (Ich bin letzte Woche das Timmelsjoch hochgeradelt - wenn einem im Tunnel Motorräder entgegenkommen, grenzt der Lärm an Körperverletzung!)


----------



## dertutnix (11. September 2014)

dann macht der krach den unterschied aus? was, wenn die "e-mopeds" (und ich meine jetzt keine pedelecs) noch mehr kommen?


----------



## Grossvater (11. September 2014)

Naja, man kann so nen Topf schon ordentlich dichten (wenn man will - oder muss ).
Ich hoff ja mal dass der Kini das entsprechend beherzigt bei seiner Aktion.
Außer bissel Blubbern  kommt da dann auch nicht mehr hinten raus. V.a. Wenn man  davon ausgeht dass man auf so ner Tour nur im unteren Drehzahlbereich unterwegs ist.
Das ist mit dem was so auf den Straßen teilweise unterwegs ist, nicht vergleichbar.


----------



## Grossvater (11. September 2014)

dertutnix schrieb:


> dann macht der krach den unterschied aus? was, wenn die "e-mopeds" (und ich meine jetzt keine pedelecs) noch mehr kommen?


Hey dertutnix, genau darauf wollt ich in meinem allerersten Post hier (u.a.) auch hinaus  - also mit der Frage nach dem Unterschied zwischen den Bikes. Wenns nämlich nur Lärm und Abgase sind werden die Grenzen in Zukunft mehr und mehr verschwimmen. Neue antriebssysteme und bikekonzepte werden dafür sorgen dass ganz neue Gruppen auftauchen. Das wird dann auch völlig neue Diskussionen aufbringen und damit die toleranzbereitschaft ggfs. nochmal ganz anders strapazieren.


----------



## Hofbiker (12. September 2014)

Wartet ab, lang wird es wohl nicht mehr dauern,  dann kommen die ersten E- Motorräder auf das Geiseljoch.  Habe gestern in Saalbach welche (Erlkönige) gesichtet, bin dann auf die nächsten Diskussionen gespannt.


----------



## Deleted 54516 (12. September 2014)

Wie,

Die Intoleranz mancher nimmt ja Ausmaße an........
@carsten,Was du machst ist auch nicht alles astrein oder ??? Also wer im Glashaus sitzt ( und von Motorrädern keine Ahnung hat ) sollte nicht.......
Hier wettern immo Biker gegen Endurofahrer  wie Wanderer gegen Biker .......
Solang sie nicht wie wild geworden fahren, lasst sie doch


----------



## Paul_FfM (12. September 2014)

RacingRalfi schrieb:


> Wie,
> 
> Die Intoleranz mancher nimmt ja Ausmaße an........
> @carsten,Was du machst ist auch nicht alles astrein oder ??? Also wer im Glashaus sitzt ( und von Motorrädern keine Ahnung hat ) sollte nicht.......
> ...



Ich bin da auch eher intolerant, denn mich nerven Motorräder beim Radfahren und beim Wandern, die sind laut und für ihre Umgebung nicht ungefährlich, bergauf wie bergab. Vergleiche mit dem konventionellen MTB hinken hier doch sehr, denn zumindest bergauf sind wir Radfahrer doch eher langsam und leise. Dass da durch die Elektromotoren weitere Problemen entstehen wird (Helmpflicht...) steht für mich fest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (15. September 2014)

bobo2606 schrieb:


> Servus beinand,
> Ich möchte nur mal einwerfen, dass es in den meisten italienischen Provinzen, ausser meines Wissens im Trentino/Südtirol, durchaus erlaubt ist mit dem Motorrad auch nur die kleinsten Trails zu befahren. Ebenso wie in Frankreich...



Weder in Italien und erst Recht in Frankreich ist es erlaubt als Freizeitvergnügen, im öffentlichen Raum, mit Motorfahrzeugen Trails zu befahren, teilsweise auch Dank EU Recht. Das kümmert in Italien in den meisten Provinzen niemanden, da die Sportarten wie "Enduro" oder Trial dort jahrzehntelange Tradition haben und die Einheimischen meist gute Kontakte zur Forestale oder ähnlichen Offiziellen haben. Das einstige Offroad Paradies Frankreich hat sich zum Gegenteil entwickelt. Erlaubt ist es praktisch nur noch auf Privatgelände zu fahren. Oder sich Einheimischen anschliessen, die wissen, wo sich die Herren von der ONF gerade nicht befinden.

Ich finde es es auch immer merkwürdig von Deutschen sich über Dinge zu beschweren, die sie im Ausland erleben und ihnen dem deutschen Wesen nach gegen den Strich gehen.

Z.B. Dolomiten mit MTB. Wer meckert? Deutsche Wanderer, Italiener reichen einem eine Flasche Pellegrino oder Mallorca mit MTB. Wer meckert? Ein wenig freundliches "Muss das den sein?" gefolgt von eine Gruppe englischer Wanderer "Go for it"

Oder dem toskanischen, deutschen Häuslebauer, der sich über den Ausflug der einheimischen Enduristen beschwert, die "seine" strada bianca benutzen oder die Selbstfindungsgruppe im Piemont, denen die regionalen Trailer die Findung erschweren.

Nach meiner Erfahrung ist das Problem, das die Offroadsportarten leider relativ viele Honks anziehen, egal ob mit oder ohne Motor.

Vor gut einer Woche saß ich übrigens im Refugio Don Barbera an der Grenzkammstrasse und es war ein höchst vergnüglicher Abend zwischen Alpencrossern, einer dreimonatigen Weitwanderin und mir, unterwegs mit der Knatterbüchse.


----------



## muddymartin (15. September 2014)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Weder in Italien und erst Recht in Frankreich ist es erlaubt als Freizeitvergnügen, im öffentlichen Raum, mit Motorfahrzeugen Trails zu befahren, teilsweise auch Dank EU Recht. Das kümmert in Italien in den meisten Provinzen niemanden, da die Sportarten wie "Enduro" oder Trial dort jahrzehntelange Tradition haben und die Einheimischen meist gute Kontakte zur Forestale oder ähnlichen Offiziellen haben. Das einstige Offroad Paradies Frankreich hat sich zum Gegenteil entwickelt. Erlaubt ist es praktisch nur noch auf Privatgelände zu fahren. Oder sich Einheimischen anschliessen, die wissen, wo sich die Herren von der ONF gerade nicht befinden.
> 
> Ich finde es es auch immer merkwürdig von Deutschen sich über Dinge zu beschweren, die sie im Ausland erleben und ihnen dem deutschen Wesen nach gegen den Strich gehen.
> 
> ...



Selten etwas so treffendes gelesen


----------

